# Consumer rights



## CliveO (Oct 28, 2011)

*Consumer rights in Cyprus*

I recently bought a kettle from Carrefour and after washing it thoroughly and whether used for tea or coffee, it tasted "odd". I took it back to Carrefour where I was amazed to hear the assistant say that he was going to send it back to the manufacturers to "fix" leaving me without a kettle for 2 weeks until they decided what the problem was.

I explained that it wasn't actually broke, it boiled water but because it was made of plastic, it made the water taste funny. I tried boiling the water in a pan on the offchance that it was the water and not the kettle but no, pan boiled water made a delicious cuppa!

Long story short, He took my details, wrote me a hand-written receipt and sent me on my way minus a kettle. What is the deal in Cyprus, is there a consumer rights act or do I just have to wait for the outcome of their investigation?


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

CliveO said:


> I recently bought a kettle from Carrefour and after washing it thoroughly and whether used for tea or coffee, it tasted "odd". I took it back to Carrefour where I was amazed to hear the assistant say that he was going to send it back to the manufacturers to "fix" leaving me without a kettle for 2 weeks until they decided what the problem was.
> 
> I explained that it wasn't actually broke, it boiled water but because it was made of plastic, it made the water taste funny. I tried boiling the water in a pan on the offchance that it was the water and not the kettle but no, pan boiled water made a delicious cuppa!
> 
> Long story short, He took my details, wrote me a hand-written receipt and sent me on my way minus a kettle. What is the deal in Cyprus, is there a consumer rights act or do I just have to wait for the outcome of their investigation?


Hi Clive

We bought a kettle last month, which must have been french also as the plug was twin pinned, which we thought tasted like TCP. We never returned it as we were coming back to the uk and would have been to much hassle but if you had the same problem then we will bring one back with us next month. Glad it wasnt just ours and must be the french plastic or something?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Cyprus Consumers Association


----------



## Leyland2012 (Feb 27, 2012)

In June I purchased a used Toyota RAV4 from a brit dealer in Paphos. During the test drive I pointed out a brake fault and a door window fault, both of which he said he would deal with. He put it in a garage and when I went to pick it up they told me what he had done but the window needed a new motor, which were scarce in Cyprus. The brake fault was still there and he would sourse and change the motor when he got one. The brakes were so bad that I put into a garage I was recommended to use. They immediately pointed to the discs, and proved to me that they were the problem. I paid for them to be changed. The window turned out to be the switch which I also paid for.

In the 3 months I have had it I have now found that the cat convertor is blocked, the engine is pinging like crazy, the lights had to be remounted because the mounts were broken, (I had not driven the car at night because of the brakes), and numerous other faults which I need to sort out. This has cost me 700 euros so far.

What are my rights here in Cyprus and is there an association that I can contact about it?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Buying a used car anywhere can be a lottery and unless you have a specific written guarantee I doubt there is anything you can do about it.

At the point that he wanted you to accept the car despite not fixing the faults you should have been suspicious. 

Now that you have had the faults fixed elsewhere what do you expect to happen?

You don't mention if you went back to the dealer to tell him about the faults.

Caveat emptor, I'm afraid, take it on the chin.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I would never buy a used car from anyone, even (or perhaps especially) a Brit out here without getting it checked over by a good independant mechanic. I certainly would never buy one that has obvious faults without making sure those faults have been rectified before I parted with a single penny and I would certainly insist on a guarantee.


----------



## Leyland2012 (Feb 27, 2012)

Strange, isn't it? The only people I have had probelms with out here are Brits! I have been made more than welcome by the village population and further but when it comes to honesty, us brit rank the lowest. This guy will be getting a tongue lashing in the next few days, after I have got my facts sorted out. If he decides to play the hard game the a name and shame will be in order. He is up the Polis road, by the way.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Same here, the only people who have ripped us off in the 8 years we have been here have been Brits. I sometimes wish this forum didn't have a no name and shame policy because there are quite a few I would love to shame:boxing::boxing:


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

There is a Consumers Organisation and the nearest branch is 

Limassol Office

Working Hours

Address:

Monday – Friday 0800 – 1300

17 Dodekanison str., 3021Limassol

P.O.Box 53090, 3300 – Limassol
Telephone:	+357-25347041
Fax:	+357-22343601
Emails:	[email protected]

Consumer Support

Main Contact:	Mrs. Photoula Panagi

I have no experience so it would be interesting to see how you get on.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Good luck with your endeavours. Nobody likes to see others being ripped off.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I have merged two threads on the same subject to save duplication


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

CliveO said:


> I recently bought a kettle from Carrefour and after washing it thoroughly and whether used for tea or coffee, it tasted "odd". I took it back to Carrefour where I was amazed to hear the assistant say that he was going to send it back to the manufacturers to "fix" leaving me without a kettle for 2 weeks until they decided what the problem was.
> 
> I explained that it wasn't actually broke, it boiled water but because it was made of plastic, it made the water taste funny. I tried boiling the water in a pan on the offchance that it was the water and not the kettle but no, pan boiled water made a delicious cuppa!
> 
> Long story short, He took my details, wrote me a hand-written receipt and sent me on my way minus a kettle. What is the deal in Cyprus, is there a consumer rights act or do I just have to wait for the outcome of their investigation?


I have to tell you that I have always had this problem with plastic kettles both at my work and at home. This included an Argos own brand, a Russell Hobbs and our current kettle which is a Kenwood. It takes a while but the plastic taste does actually disappear.

If you Google "new kettle plastic taste" you will get lots of hits detailing this problem.

The fact that Carrefour, whose appliances I have always been happy with, are prepared to investigate it is a plus and far better than the shrug of the shoulders you will get in many of the other electrical appliance retailers.

However their investigation will yield nothing. Plastic kettle have a plastic taste for a while when they are new - fact.

Pete


----------



## Leyland2012 (Feb 27, 2012)

I have got Toyota to give the car a complete check over and give me a report of the true condition of the car. I will contact the Consumer Asociation and find out what I can. Armed with that let battle begin, (not that I expect I will get anywhere, It will just make me feel better)


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Leyland2012 said:


> I have got Toyota to give the car a complete check over and give me a report of the true condition of the car. I will contact the Consumer Asociation and find out what I can. Armed with that let battle begin, (not that I expect I will get anywhere, It will just make me feel better)


I wonder what case you can have.

You accepted the used car from the seller apparently without warranty. You might have some sort of case if you can prove the car unroadworthy at the time of purchase but I'm not even sure of this as it is perfectly legal to trade unroadworthy cars. Is there anything on your receipt that defines the condition of the car?

It might have been better to have returned to the dealer to try to negotiate an exchange or repair but I fear the battle you envisage will not take place and you won't be feeling better. Is it worth the additional stress?

Pete


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Without knowing all the details, I just would never trust anyone selling a second-hand car - especially a dealer. There must be some honest dealers about, but just seem to have avoided them in the last fifty-nine years.


----------

